# Runt of the litter, should I be worried?



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Babies are almost 2 weeks old now. We had the, out tonight and it became apparent that one is not gaining weight like the others. The white & black in the picture is our biggest boy (Thomas Junior), but all are similar in size to him except for Tim (the runt). I have kitten formula here, just in case it was needed, should I try to feed some to the runt?He the sweetest little snuggler that crawls into my shirt whenever I'm holding him! I'd just hate to lose him! HELP!!


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Is he slower and clumsier than the rest? When you gently pinch the skin at the back of his neck does it snap back or stay up? He is definitely a lot smaller, but he could just be small. How big is the litter size and how old are the babies? If he's dehydrated at all (the skin along his neck stays up after being pinched), or if mamma has a big litter to feed, then supplementing him certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

I'll check for dehydration, there are 11 in the litter. 13 days old today. He is slower, I wouldn't say clumsier though. I'll let you know about the hydration. Next question: how do I feed him? Medicine dropper? And how much how often?Thanks!


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

He was a little dehydrated. I fed him this morning & he did great!


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Excellent. Be careful when feeding with a dropper. For small animals like rats, mice, sugar gliders etc using a paintbrush dipped in the formula makes it much harder for them to aspirate milk into their lungs.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Good to know thanks!


----------

